# Anyone have heavy bleeding/clotting in early pregnancy but still pregnant?



## MumToEva

Posting here rather than miscarriage section as I am looking for positive stories to give me hope.

So I'm 8 weeks pregnant and I started bleeding heavily yesterday. Bled all day today too, till I passed a large clot about the size of my thumb at tea time there, and now the pain (not major pain, just like period cramps) has stopped and the bleeding is tailing off. If this was the first time I had bled in pregnancy I would be thinking that I had definitely miscarried, but believe it or not I'm actually feeling quite positive! See I've been pregnant twice before, the first I had heavy bleeding and clotting but with a lot more pain - unsurprisingly it ended in miscarriage. But with my little girl I again had heavy bleeding and a couple of large clots about the size of an egg on a 2 separate occasions, but not the same pain as the first time, and amazingly she held in there. This time it feels more like it did with Eva, so that's why I'm feeling positive. Going for a scan tomorrow, so we'll see, but fingers crossed.

So that's why I'm looking for positive stories! Anyone?


----------



## SunflowerMama

I had a heavy bleeding at 5 weeks after 2 days of spotting. No cramps though. I freaked out and went in for an emergency scan and they found a subchorionic hematoma. (There is a huge thread here on SCH...do look it up.) Was suggested pelvic rest kind of partial rest with feet up and lots of water and protein for healing. Well, it worked and a week later, the SCH was gone...touchwood! Now I am almost 14 weeks and doing good. 
You said you have clots which I did not have but its worth checking out. I have been prescribed aspirin (to avoid clots) and progesterone for supporting the pregnancy further. Guess, you should also ask your doc about aspirin for clots. They (clots) are not very good for pregnancy it seems.
So there, a positive story so far! I wish you H&H 9 months and a beautiful, healthy baby. Cheers!
Do check out the SCH thread. There are lots and lots of positive stories and lovely ladies there to give us support.


----------



## fairyflowers

At 12weeks 5days standing at the bus stop, i had a huuuge bleed, leggings soaked in blood down to my knees, in a state still got on the bus home walked home frm bus stop still bleeding and just sat on a towel waiting for my mum to pick me up and take me hospital, suprisingly to everyone im still here pregnant! Wish you all the best!!!


----------



## youngwife20

no advice- update?? i hope ur okay


----------



## skye93

Update? :) xx


----------



## MumToEva

Sorry I didn't update girls - been having a few days off from B&B, partly because it was my wedding anniversary and me and hubby were away at a hotel for the night, but mainly cause I lost the baby at 8 1/2 weeks. I'm doing ok, though obviously I'm sad and disappointed. But I know that pregnancy is more difficult for my body than it is for a lot of people for whatever reason, so I hadn't let myself get too attached to the baby for this reason. Going to focus on enjoying my last 2 months of maternity leave with my little girl, as she deserves better than me getting lost in depression like I did last time. I'll be ok. Thanks for all your support ladies - you are brilliant :hugs:


----------

